# Beginning workbench



## Biloute (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm just beginning in woodworking and I'd like to set up a workshop in a shed in my backyard. I'd rather buy a workbench to start off with so I can just concentrate on projects for a while. I'd like a flat top, rather than one with a tool tray. Does anyone have recommendations for a bench that's sturdy, yet not too expensive ($400-$1000), with a front and tail vise? And where can I find one? I've looked at Lie-Nielsen, which is too expensive. I've also looked at Sjôbergs, which might be okay if it's a less expensive model as long as it holds up all right.


----------



## Clarkie (May 11, 2013)

Hello, have you looked at the Highland Woodworking site? They have what looks to be some good German benchs in your price range, may be worth a look.Hoffman & Hammer Premium German Workbench, Medium 114102

Hofmann & Hammer Premium German Workbench - Medium

$999.99


----------



## jdh122 (Sep 8, 2010)

Look at grizzly. For $600 they have https://www.grizzly.com/catalog/2015/main/306?p=305, and for less than that you can get https://www.grizzly.com/catalog/2015/main/306?p=307, although it only has a tail vise.


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

The Sjôberg 1425 and maybe the 1825 would be options. Workbenches can be a fairly quick build and $1,000 can buy a lot of maple. I worked for 10 years with a crude harbor freight 6" vise stuck to a 2×4 frame with a doubled up 3/4" plywood top. Hope your bench turns out well, be it bought or made. Happy hunting.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

FWIW, a friend of mine got one of the Highland benches (don't know which model).
Pretty thin looking top to me. I wobbled a bit but maybe something needed tightening.
It's certainly usable but I wasn't impressed.
He seemed to like it, tho.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

You can build a very strong workbench with minimal tools from plywood at a cost well below what you are budgeting.
Take a look at these.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/70677
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/93097


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Harbor Freight sells a woodworking bench. If you are interested, I think you should look at one in person in the store. They are not a thick and chunky as the expensive ones, but should get you by for a while.

As for me, I built my own several years ago. It has served me well. It is an outfeed table/work table/ assembly table/ clamping table/ general-beat-on-it table. Everything I do is done in part on that table.

Here is a link to the project
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/68635

There are other tables/workstations I have built in my projects. Feel free to browse through them. You might get some inspiration.


----------



## Biloute (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks for all the help. I took a look at all the links. Unfortunately, it seems like most benches in my price range either have the tool tray (which mostly just collects sawdust) or they don't look too sturdy. I found plans for this workbench by Benchcrafted.










Aside from the vises, I don't know that it would cost too much to make. I think the only thing that makes me reticent is constructing the top. How difficult is it to laminate strips of wood for a workbench top?


----------



## RichardHillius (Oct 19, 2013)

You didn't say if this bench was primarily for hand tool or power tool work? If you mostly use power tools with the occasional hand tool than there a huge number of lower cost options you have. I built the New Yankee Workshop workbench as one of my first projects and it was both a good learning experience and served as a good overall power tool bench for many years. I don't think it would be hard to design out the tool tray if you wanted. It was only when I started to get more into hand planes that I learned it's shortcomings like weak leg joints that don't resist racking near enough for that kind of work.

If you want a rock solid hand tool bench but don't want to spend a lot of time building it I would suggest something like Will Myers Moravain bench as linked here. http://www.wkfinetools.com/contrib/wMyers/moravianBench/moravianBench-01.asp. 
You could just skip the tool tray and make the surface of the bench a bit larger. I built one from 4X6's for around $120 minus the vises that didn't have a tool tray and it was solid as a rock and very heavy. It was a great hand tool bench. I ended up giving it away when I moved because of lack of room but all in all I highly recommend the design for those that don't have the space or want to take the time to build one of the massive benches you talked about. Those are nice benches for sure and my next bench will be a Roubo probably the split top BenchCrafted design but the time and materials requirements to build one is significant and I'm not sure they are a good first bench to own or more importantly to try to undertake building.

As to your question about price. The Roubo I am looking at takes about 150-170bf of lumber plus the vises. I was thinking Ash or soft Maple for mine which is probably in the $500-$700 range where I live depending on the price of the day. The benchcrafted hardware if you go both face and tail vise is $700-$900 depending on options but you do have cheaper alternatives there that can be less. The Lake Erie Toolworks wooden vises are very tempting. There is nothing to stop you from building the bench out of cheaper materials including construction grade lumber especially Southern Yellow Pine if you can find a good source but that would be up to you.


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

Yep, no words, just links.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I think the only thing that makes me reticent is constructing the top.

Making the top is actually the easiest part. All you need is some clamps, a couple of saw horses, and a jack plane. The joinery for the base and fitting the vises is by far the more challenging part of a work bench.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 21, 2012)

*"I found plans for this workbench by Benchcrafted."*

I am just finishing this workbench. In my case I live within striking distance of the Hancock Shaker Village so I could get first hand looks at the famous Shaker bench.

I really liked the wood vise screws so chose Lake Erie Wooden screws. The top is easier than it appears since it is 1 3/4" thick. Mine is constructed of 3 Yellow birch 8/4 boards. The front dog hole sections and the rest of the build except the cabinet is hard Maple. The cabinet is plywood and Poplar. 
It is a great bench to build and aside from the vises cost was about $600 to 700 dollars. The Benchcrafted vises get great reviews and the Lake Erie Wooden vises are as sooth as butter.
You will gain a lot of experience doing the build yourself and it is a really great feeling of accomplishment when it is done. Don't worry about the questions that will come up as you build. The folks here are more that ready to give you suggestions and get you over any humps you may encounter.

Here is a picture of my bench that is nearing completion.


----------



## Biloute (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks for the videos, Brian. I really like Paul Sellars' videos on the benchtop. The other guy's was good, but a little too high tech for me. I'll be using only hand tools.

I have seen that Moravian bench before and it doesn't look bad. I couldn't find any actual plans for it, though. While looking, I did come across a DVD showing how to make it at Roy Underhill's place in North Carolina. I also found a video for a French workbench (Roubo's, not split top). The webpage says you'll get complete plans for it as well, so I might look in to that one. I'm not sure how wide that top is, though. It doesn't look very big.

I still like the looks of the Shaker workbench even if it is kind of elaborate for a first bench.


----------



## benchbuilder (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi, check your messages, i pm you about a bench i have for you.


----------



## benchbuilder (Sep 10, 2011)

Here are a few photos of the workbench i pm you about.


----------



## benchbuilder (Sep 10, 2011)

Sorry, just learning to use photobucket


----------



## benchbuilder (Sep 10, 2011)

The top has a cherry strip on each side


----------



## benchbuilder (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## benchbuilder (Sep 10, 2011)

Sorry these pics are so large, this photobucket thing is kicking my butt.


----------



## RichardHillius (Oct 19, 2013)

> Thanks for the videos, Brian. I really like Paul Sellars videos on the benchtop. The other guy s was good, but a little too high tech for me. I ll be using only hand tools.
> 
> I have seen that Moravian bench before and it doesn t look bad. I couldn t find any actual plans for it, though. While looking, I did come across a DVD showing how to make it at Roy Underhill s place in North Carolina. I also found a video for a French workbench (Roubo s, not split top). The webpage says you ll get complete plans for it as well, so I might look in to that one. I m not sure how wide that top is, though. It doesn t look very big.
> 
> ...


That Blog I linked to Will Myers is who teaches that class at Roy's school so it's probably him doing the video as well. If it's coming out of Roy's school it's going to be all hand tools. I only had a few power tools mostly a power drill to make drilling the mortises easier and while it's a lot of work it's also good handtool practice if that's the route you want to take. As for plans it's nice to have a road map to how you are gong to build the bench but dimensions should be a personal thing. When I built mine I made the length whatever was left over when I cut the legs out of the 4X6's which worked out to about 5 feet. I made the height so I could just rest the palm of my hand on the bench (some like it a bit higher some lower) and the width ended up being 4 4X6's joined together (about 22" I think). My next bench the height is going to be the same, width will be a few inches wider but not by much and length will be whatever I can manage in my new space.

I have been though 3 benches in my time as a woodworker and each has taught me something about what I do and do not like about benches. They are very personal things and what you want in a bench from dimensions to hold down options is going to be different than what I or anyone else wants. There are some good lessons to be learned from the past and I highly recommend Chris Schwarz's book on bench's if you have not already read it as it's a great place to start but in the end until you get out there and work on a bench for a time you won't know what works best for you.


----------



## SignWave (Feb 2, 2010)

I built the following bench many years ago and use it regularly. It uses construction lumber and a few fasteners. It's inexpensive, sturdy, and easy to build. I made the top using laminated 2×6's ripped in half instead of using sheet goods. I have since added some drawers and shelves underneath. It handles what I throw at it, which can be a bit on the rough side.

http://www.woodsmithplans.com/plan/heavy-duty-workbench/

I have subsequently read Schwarz's book and agree with the comments by Richard H, especially about your first bench not being your last. I'm considering another bench that's more suited to hand tool work, considering Schwarz's ideas. But having something that is otherwise functional has helped me discover what I like and dislike with a minor investment in time and materials.


----------



## Biloute (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks for all the input. I think I'm going to build this bench as my first workbench and see how I like it.


----------

